# Cisco (CSCO)



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal mentioned CSCO... I was watching this one for several months, today they will announce earning results... Wondering if they gonna repeat success of INTC or AAPL, or unsuccess of themselve


----------



## bmckay (Mar 10, 2011)

I picked Cisco up at 18.64 at the end of February. I think it is a good long position, but not for trading. It is very beaten down, and has good financials. Good value play for the longer term.

Has had a good run the past few days. We will see the earnings results later today. This stock will rise above 20 again anyways.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

bmckay said:


> I picked Cisco up at 18.64 at the end of February. I think it is a good long position, but not for trading.


When CSCO dropped almost -20% on a single day, I bought some thinking I could make 10% or better within a month or so, but nope, didn't happen [let's not forget the stock was almost $27 before it started its decline]. Anyway, I have since accumulated shares and have now added it to my list of long term stocks.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm trying a $17 strike straddle with 10 contracts on the weekly in ToS paperMoney


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> today they will announce earning results... Wondering if they gonna repeat success of INTC or AAPL


LOL, you're comparing CSCO to AAPL, what are you drinking today gibor, or is your funny side talking? 

CSCO missed expectations 3 quarters in a row, hence its current share price, so perhaps 4th time will be the lucky one; the sentiment for the stock is bear, but let's see.


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

What I hate about CSCO is that the CEO is usually very conservative or negative. He's just never upbeat on what's coming and even when the results are good. He needs to put a more positive spin in his conference calls. A good result turns into the stock trading lower.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Excluding the cost of stock-based compensation....

Plop!! I hate this company.


----------



## bmckay (Mar 10, 2011)

lol as I said...long term hold 

stock is down 59 cents in after hours trading...i will probably sell it in 2 or 3 years when it eventually turns the corner 

or who knows...maybe it wont go above $20 for 10 years


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

bmckay said:


> lol as I said...long term hold
> 
> stock is down 59 cents in after hours trading...i will probably sell it in 2 or 3 years when it eventually turns the corner
> 
> or who knows...maybe it wont go above $20 for 10 years



$20 for 10 years it OK , today it closed 16.93 , so it will be 18% appreciation + 15% dividends 

Probably a good entry point, at least until next report


----------



## dogleg1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Not long ago I bought VLE a Turkey gas fracking company ( not a turkey stock I hope!) It was trading at 50 cents and now is around $7.00. Maybe just a short term issue. Anyone else know more about it than I do?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

i'd know enough about it to sell! sell! sell!
and, why is this on the Cisco thread...???


----------



## dogleg1 (Jul 4, 2016)

oops wrong file!


----------

